# Food Safety News Wed 5/13/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 13, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 5/13/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Salmonella prompts recall of more than half a million eggs*
By News Desk on May 13, 2020 12:05 am A number of supermarkets in France have recalled eggs sold under different brand names due to possible Salmonella contamination. According to the French magazine 60 Millions de Consommateurs the recall covers more than 500,000 eggs but there have been no official communications from authorities and no reported illnesses. Carrefour has issued three recalls. The first involved...  Continue Reading


* There’s an app for avoiding food allergens*
By News Desk on May 13, 2020 12:03 am During this Food Allergy Awareness Week, May 10-16,2020, the buzz among many of the 32 million Americans who suffer from food allergies is a new app. It’s the product of Whystle, a company founded by Lauren Bell, a former federal prosecutor, and mother of four. Her job at the U.S. Department of Justice was prosecuting...  Continue Reading


* Three sick in Spain from anisakis worms in anchovies*
By Joe Whitworth on May 13, 2020 12:01 am Spanish authorities have issued a warning about a parasite in anchovies after three people fell ill. The Spanish Agency for Food Safety and Nutrition (AESAN) reported a brand of anchovies in vinegar from Spain could contain anisakis. Three people have been affected with mild symptoms in the country. The product involved is “Boquerones en Vinagre”...  Continue Reading


* Flatbread pizza sent to distributor and California retailers without inspections*
By News Desk on May 12, 2020 09:46 pm North Las Vegas-based Ideal Foods has recalled about 3,300 pounds of meat and poultry flatbread pizza products that were produced, packed and distributed without the benefit of federal inspection by the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). “FSIS is concerned that some product may be in consumers’ freezers. Consumers who have...  Continue Reading


* Natural foods company recalls organic fresh basil because of parasite concerns*
By News Desk on May 12, 2020 07:31 pm Certain fresh basil grown in Colombia and distributed by a Minnesota company, United Natural Foods Inc., has tested positive for a microscopic parasite. The recall covers a variety of sizes of packages of the fresh basil, all of which carries a label with 112 and “Product of Colombia, according to the company’s recall notice posted...  Continue Reading


----------

